# Manejo de bits DTR, RTS, TxD.... del RS-232 COM(x) a USB



## Oceano (Jun 29, 2009)

Se trata de que si uso la UART, es decir, el puerto COM(x) del PC, funciona mi proyecto, pero si uso un adaptador USB->RS232 me encuentro que no puedo controlar de manera independiente los bits de entradas y salidas de dicho puerto. 


      Dicho de otro modo, no puedo hacer OUT o INP usando un adaptador Com a USB.  Por ejemplo, si haces: 


Out &h3FB, 64  pones la patilla T a uno si ese 64 lo cambias por un cero, se pondría a cero.

   Esto funciona bien usando un puerto com(x) directo, es decir, desde UART, pero desde un adaptador USB a COM(x) no funciona.

Alguien sabe cómo manejar los bits DTR, RTS, T... etc., de forma directa mediante un adapatador USB a COM(x)?

Saludos y gracias.


----------

